# currency.ie



## I{U}Ireland (5 Feb 2008)

Hi 

I am planning to use http://www.currency.ie/ for transfereing $$ to Euro. Any one used them before? Any advice about this?

Regards


----------



## I{U}Ireland (12 Feb 2008)

I used them and they seems ok, they offered good rate, good customer service


----------



## SidTheDweeb (12 Feb 2008)

Just to make sure you don't think they offer the rate on their website.
Can't offer any advice on them. 
Perhaps write back if you do go with them and share your experience.



> The following rates are interbank rates. This is the rate at which banks buy and sell money from each other. These rates are not available to private individuals or small to medium companies. They are therefore provided for indicative purposes only. For a quote please phone our team


----------



## joejoe (16 Feb 2008)

When I worked in the U.K. every month I sent home a personal cheque (Natwest) to my Bank of Ireland personal account. I got the inter-bank lending rate. Would this still be the case if I was to do this now? 

It was a bank teller that told me this was the case, other than that I would have not know. Was she telling the truth?

Joejoe


----------



## ccraig (16 Feb 2008)

The teller generally wouldnt have a clue what they are talking about. No one gets the interbank rate not even if you were sending 20million back and had contacts


----------



## joejoe (17 Feb 2008)

ccraig said:


> The teller generally wouldnt have a clue what they are talking about. No one gets the interbank rate not even if you were sending 20million back and had contacts



Should have know, so did that mean I was getting a preffrental rate? because
the rate I was getting was very good.

Joejoe


----------



## Thomas22 (17 Feb 2008)

joejoe said:


> Should have know, so did that mean I was getting a preffrental rate? because
> the rate I was getting was very good.
> 
> Joejoe



Why do you think it was a good rate? What spread were they offering you?


----------



## ccraig (17 Feb 2008)

The term spreads are normally associated with betting although Im sure you are referring to the same thing.

joejoe, why dont you tell us what day you got the rate and what rate it was, otherwise its just a guessing game


----------



## joejoe (17 Feb 2008)

ccraig said:


> The term spreads are normally associated with betting although Im sure you are referring to the same thing.
> 
> joejoe, why dont you tell us what day you got the rate and what rate it was, otherwise its just a guessing game



I will have to go back through my bank statements it was nearly 6 years ago.

Joejoe


----------

